# What Is The Meaning Of Gurprasad?



## whatcomesafterfour (Oct 19, 2010)

a question that has intrigued me from age of 2

Gurparsad - what is it?

from an innocent question i asked from my mom and anyone near, every time i recited the Mool Mantar...i have always reflected upon it...day after day... yet failed to grasp it all...

i hope to learn more from the learned people here...


----------



## dalbirk (Oct 19, 2010)

http://dalbirk.blogspot.com/2010/01/japu-ji-sahib.html

Ik Onkar, Sat(i)nam(u), Karta Purkh(u),
Nirbah, Nirvair, Akal Murat(i),
Ajuni, Saibhang, Gurprasad(i).
Meaning: This is the creedal statement of Sikhism. It means fundamental teaching. The meaning of the above statement is that God is one and He is omnipresent in equal measures. He is the Creator of the Universe and is present in every nook and corner of it. He fears none and hold no animosity with anyone. His form or shape is beyond time or period. Time ha no effect on Him. He is beyond childhood, youth, old age and death. He does not take birth. His existence is self-illumined. The blessing or Grace of a True Guru realizes such Lord.
Pronunciation: É should be pronounced as ‘Ik’ and > as Onkar. Ajuni Saibhang should not be read together. Both are independent words and should be read with a pause in between. Reading Prasad as “Parshad” is incorrect.
So the meaning of GURPARSAAD Is as per Prof Sahib Singh Ji is 
" The blessing or Grace of a True Guru realises such God "


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 19, 2010)

dalbirk ji

I am thankful for your blog in so many ways. wahmunda


----------



## findingmyway (Oct 19, 2010)

The Guru has given us the gift of knowledge and is guiding us on our way to realising Sat Naam. Who is the ultimate Guru? the satguru? None other than God himself, who is helping us on our way cheeringkudi


----------



## amit_jnu (Oct 19, 2010)

ikonkaar


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 19, 2010)

Gurparsad- Showering of goodness from the within via The Source-Ik Ong Kaar.


----------



## SikhGiani (Oct 19, 2010)

Gur+Prasaad
Guru's Blessingikonkaar


----------



## seeker3k (Oct 19, 2010)

*By dilbirk<?"urn:fficeffice" />*
*the maening of GURPARSAAD Is as per Prof Sahib Singh Ji is 
" The blessing or Grace of a True Guru realises such God*
*<o> </o>*
*by findingmyway,*
*The Guru has given us the gift of knowledge and is guiding us on our way to realising Sat Naam. Who is the ultimate Guru? the satguru? None other than God himself, who is helping us on our way*
*<o> </o>*
*Both contradicted each other.*
*If the gurparsad is blessing of guru then how can the guru be God himself?*
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Parsad and elm (begging) is kind of same thing. But they are different. Parsad is when some one give us of his own. It can be cloths food water any thing one give to other with out asking.
Elm (begging is when we ask the person to give us food cloths and so on n on.
But parsad is best when it is given by guru with out us asking for it.
<o> </o>
What is the eltimate parsad by the guru? It is the naam that by it we can realizes the God.
<o> </o>
We read this guruparsad word in the Granths over and over but still many can not understand what it mean. Or we do not want to understand it.
<o> </o>
What one believe is right for him/her.


----------



## ManinderSingh69 (Oct 20, 2010)

seeker3k said:


> *By dilbirk<?"urn:fficeffice" />*
> *the maening of GURPARSAAD Is as per Prof Sahib Singh Ji is
> " The blessing or Grace of a True Guru realises such God*
> *<o> </o>*
> ...



I think u are missing something. Guru Ji says:

ਨਾਨਕ ਸੋਧੇ ਸਿੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਬੇਦ ॥ 
naanak sodhhae sinmrith baedh ||

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਹੀ ਭੇਦ ॥੪॥੧੧॥੨੪॥ 
paarabreham gur naahee bhaedh ||4||11||24|| Ang 1142

Maskeen Ji used to say " Guru Darr(Door) hai, Paramaatma Ghar(home) hai. So to enter into Home u need a Door and Door is part of Home" 
I other words, Guru is the Aakaar Roop of Nirankaar.

Its just an innocent observation/suggestion/learning with no hard feelings.
Regards


----------



## ManinderSingh69 (Oct 20, 2010)

seeker3k said:


> parsad and elm (begging) is kind of same thing. But they are different. Parsad is when some one give us of his own. It can be cloths food water any thing one give to other with out asking.
> elm (begging is when we ask the person to give us food cloths and so on n on.
> but parsad is best when it is given by guru with out us asking for it.
> <o> </o>
> ...



awesome


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Oct 20, 2010)

THE MEANING OF GUR PRASADi
It is very interesting topic which is related to the very start concept of Gurbaani.
First of all it is very important to know the correct pronunciation of the very first 
SYMBOL which is being reffered as IK ONKAAR.
If we go thru SGGS Ji carefully we do not come across any such PRONUNCIATION.Secondly nowhere Gurbaani is telling us that ONKAAR is IK or EK.As a matter of fact the word ONKAAR as such is not the word of PRIME CONCEPT of Sikh Philosophy,This may appear strange and vague to many of us but this is the real fact of Gurbaani.
We have never tried to know the right pronunciation of the very first SYMBOL as per Gurbaani which is quite different. And the Pronunciation as per GURBAANI is EKANKAAR
and this pronunciation appears in SGGS ji  quite frequently.
Prof SAHIB SINGH also admits  this pronunciaion in SGGS Ji.
Therefore we must know the meaning of EKANKAAR rather than IK or EK ONKAAR which is not the pronunciation of SGGS ji.
I may also make clear that the EKANKAAR isGramatically PLURAL and its SINGULAR is EKANKAARu..
Once we understand the meaning of the word EKANKAAR then the meaningsof the words GUR PRASADi would be more clear.
Prakash .S.Bagga


----------



## findingmyway (Oct 20, 2010)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> THE MEANING OF GUR PRASADi
> It is very interesting topic which is related to the very start concept of Gurbaani.
> First of all it is very important to know the correct pronunciation of the very first
> SYMBOL which is being reffered as IK ONKAAR.
> ...



Actually I would say that the pronunciation is Ik Oankaar but I think pronunciation comes second to appreciation of the concept.

Also when ik/ek means one, there cannot possibly be a multiple of the word :happykaur:


----------



## Admin (Oct 20, 2010)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> THE MEANING OF GUR PRASADi
> It is very interesting topic which is related to the very start concept of Gurbaani.
> First of all it is very important to know the correct pronunciation of the very first
> SYMBOL which is being reffered as IK ONKAAR.
> ...



Gurfateh Parkash Singh Ji

It seems you have quite extensively studied the Gurbani Viakaran written by Prof Sahib Ji. And i can understand that it is very difficult to express the Gurbani viakaran in English diction. Your stress on the pronunciation part is also appreciated as Gurbani needs to be understood from its correct pronounciation.

However, it is very tedious to express or make a layman understand the intricacies of Gurbani Grammar, it would be more fruitful for the readers if you are able to express the difference it makes in our understanding of Gurbani, if Gurbani words are pronounced differently. 

Let us take your last post on proper pronunciation of word Ik-oan-kaar/ekankaar/ikankaar. What the readers would be interested in learning is what difference it makes if we pronounce this word ik-oan-kaar or ekankar or ikankaar? and then decide for themselves as to what would be the right way to pronounce the words in Gurbani.

Similarly, this topic focuses on word Gurprasaad... so readers would like to understand the meaning of this word with right pronunciation. And it is very important that we do not deviate from the topic in hand.

So, from now onwards, i would expect from a learned person in Gurbani Grammar like yourself, to not only stress on proper pronunciation but also expound the difference it creates if we pronounce the word wrongly and also what difference it creates to our understanding of the message of The Guru.

If you would like to share your knowledge of Gurbani Grammar with  SPN Sangat, we can create a dedicated section for you, where you can  share your understanding on proper pronouncement of words in Gurbani Grammar and  their correct meanings. 

Gurfateh!

Aman Singh


----------



## whatcomesafterfour (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks all for sharing your insights

what is very interesting is that almost everyone has a different interpretation to the same.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 21, 2010)

If anyoen cna explain why write...Gurparsad(i)...when in fact the correct word is..
Gurparsa(i)d !! The ORIGINAL in Gurbani is a SIHAREE which comes BEFORE and NOT a BIHAREE which coems AFTER. Te siharee is pronounced SHORT i and Biharee is LONG EEEE sound. Hnece its Gurparsad..and not Gurparsadee !! ( Siharee is a GRAMATTICAL INDICATOR)....similar to Capital letter, full stop, comma, etc etc in English Grammar...No one ever "Pronounces" the Gramattical signs in English....I rememebr they used to do that in Telegrams...whereby the Operator would say/WRITE.....Capital D..as in Denmark..leave immediately STOP..dont be late..comma..etc etc.. A Telegram would arriev with all those complete (Comma) Stop...etc written out in FULL.

Simialrly AAD Granth has a SIHAREE before the Last D but people always write as AAD9i) Granth..which ahs no meaning as no such word as AADEE exists.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 21, 2010)

whatcomesafterfour said:


> thanks all for sharing your insights
> 
> what is very interesting is that almost everyone has a different interpretation to the same.



Some items expressed in the thread are facts, not opinions. Some are opinions. Some are opinions informed by facts. Thanks.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 21, 2010)

Just like in English and other languages there is a GRAMMAR to follow and so a Proper NOUN always begins with a Capital Letter...and a sentence stops at a FULL STOP...and no oen evr disputes that or says..difference of opinion...so what IF I want to write washington and NOT Washington..its MY OPINION...so IF Guru Ji wnated us all to have our own opinions/interpretations..Guur Ji would have just dispensed with GURBANI GRAMMAR and just written it all anyhow and any whichway ...BUT SGGS is written in such a FOOLPROOF and IDIOT PROOF Iron Clad SARBLOHI method of NUMBERING/MARKERS/Grammar/Totals and sub-totals/Guru Ji signature markers, Editorial Comments ( in Sukhmani Sahib a SLOK is Written TWICE and it coems at the BEGINNING and at the END..and GURU JI WROTE an INJUNCTION/COMMAND - READ THIS SLOK TWO TIMES !! EH SLOK AAD AANT PARRHHNNA !! What can be more IDIOT/FOOL PROOF than THAT. IF NOT for that COMMAND many many "smarty Kacheras" would have arisen a long tiem ago and declared..this is surely a mistake...same slok TWICE ??  Just as elsewhere in this world..smarty pants exist..and we too have our very own smarty kacheras who insist..on ..
MY INTERPRETATION..MY OPINION...and escape hatch ?? OH..you "need" sixth sense..spiritual powers..etc etc..i know..you dont....becasue i ahve the spiritual power..i am brahmgyani..and youa re not..blah blah blah..actually HIDING their own IGNORANCE. Such people keep on PRONOUNCING SIHAREES and AUNKARS even when these are used as Gramattical MARKERS and NOT meant to be pronounced...and the equally ignorant are then highly impressed by the WAY OUT WEIRD Pronounciations of these pathees..simply becasue they are "different" !!! SO we have these people syaing SHAHOOOOOOOOO when its SHAAH (aunkar) signifying Shah with Capital- Proper Noun,,CREATOR !! whereas SHAHOOOOOOO is a NONSENSE WORD with no meaning !!:redturban:


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Oct 26, 2010)

Dear AMAN SINGH JiPl accept my Divine Greetings,
I extremely appreciate your views on the role of grammer in understanding of Gurbaani words.Grammer actually provides the specific direction to the meanings of the words.In absence of grammer considerations  there is lot of variation in understanding the actual meanings of Gurbaani words.
We all would be surprised to know that the GURBAANI is a REAL SCIENCE of the word GUROO only.Just as in science all the basic laws are well defined and understood in  the common ways all over the world.Similarly if we start interprating Gurbaani based on Grammer of the words then we all would have common understanding of Gurbaani messages and we will have unified understanding to relish the true essence of Gurbaani as such.
I do agree that the grammer is a boring subject for many of us but there can be a simple way of grammer understanding for a layman for the basic concepts of Gurbaani understandind.
I am of the view that even in English diction when translating Gurmukhi the grammer of Gurmukhi words can be easily maintained   making use of ROMAN SCRIPT as we normally do.There is only need of strong will to do that.But it is not impossible.
I fully appreciate your suggestion of creation of exclusive site for interaction of Gurbaani as per Grammer of the words.A person should be actually interested in knowing the meanings of Gurbaani words as per grammer then interaction would be more meaning ful.Simply outrightly rejecting the role of Grammer is not a solution.
SATiGURU has blessed me with this aspect of Gurbaani understanding which I am interested in sharing with my Brothers like you.Many times I may be wrong but still  sharing a view can be useful for all of us.
With best wishes,
Prakas s Bagga


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 26, 2010)

For me it's like an acknowledgement that one is able to learn.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Oct 26, 2010)

FINDINGMYWAYS Ji,
DIVINE GREETINGS,
I appreciate your views on the pronunciation of the very first SYMBOL in SGGS Ji.Appreciation is related to the pronunciation.You are able to appreciate when you listen to proper pronunciation of any poetic language.
I may inform you that the two words IK and EK are not the same in their reference meanings.You may pl note that these words in Gurbaani appear as
IK.. ..IKu.....IKAA and IKO
EK.....EKu....EKAA and EKO      Ref GURMUKHI VERSION OF SGGS JI only

For your information I may tell you that the word EK is PLURAL and ADJECTIVE whereas the word IK is also PLURAL but NOUN.

With best wishes 
Prakash.S.Bagga
If you are able to analyse the above words gramatically you will find different meanings


----------



## findingmyway (Oct 26, 2010)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> FINDINGMYWAYS Ji,
> DIVINE GREETINGS,
> I appreciate your views on the pronunciation of the very first SYMBOL in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.Appreciation is related to the pronunciation.You are able to appreciate when you listen to proper pronunciation of any poetic language.
> I may inform you that the two words IK and EK are not the same in their reference meanings.You may pl note that these words in Gurbaani appear as
> ...



Please forgive me but I cannot untderstand how the word for ONE can be plural when the very definition of 1 is opposite to plural, it is singular. And what are you saying this means? That we have plural Gods? Also how does this relate to understanding Gurprasad?
Thanks


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 26, 2010)

Guru Ji could have written the word for "ONE" BUT He DIDNT..He used the NUMERAL..so its perfctly clear what He means. Its SINGULAR...The ONLY ONE. The Hindus had OM..but they concurently also had the Trinity..and several gods...and 33 kror devtas and devis...so Guru ji DEVISED this UNUSUAL SYMBOL uisng the NUMERAL to remove all ambiguity and doubts once and for all.

*1* can have no other meaning or interpretation..unless one is trying ones level best to bring it  back under the previous plethora of multiple Oms and  brahmas vishnus and shivsrangesingh::happysingh::blueturban::redturban:welcomemunda


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Dec 1, 2010)

Meaning of GUR PRASAAD,
It is interesting to note that in Gurbaani we find the words as under

GUR PRASAAD

GURu PARSAADu

GUR PRASAADi/GUR PARSAADi

GUR PARSAADI

All the above combinations convey different meanings in different context.This is 
very important,

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 1, 2010)

prakash.s.bagga ji

I sincerely hope that you are going to develop your comments just above, with the contextual elaborations.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Dec 1, 2010)

SPNADMIN,
Divine Greetings.
I have just brought into notice my observations from SGGS ji.I may not be able to elaborate as this requires different consideration .But since this observation is very much there in SGGS ji anyone interested can refer this  of course from Gurmukhi Version of Sggs ji only.
With best wishes,
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Dec 1, 2010)

Ref:Meaning of GUR PRASAADi

I was going thru the messages of Page 1 on this subject.It is surprising to note that we are not trying to understand how the word GUR can be used as refference for GURU'.In this respect the message from SEEKER3k Ji is more relevent because unless we are clear in what we are understanding it would be difficult to comprehend the correct meaning of GUR PRASAADi.
Therefore I would be grateful to know from any one as to How the word GUR can be used as refference for GURU.
Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## Chinu (Nov 11, 2011)

whatcomesafterfour said:


> a question that has intrigued me from age of 2
> 
> Gurparsad - what is it?
> 
> ...


 
Personal understanding is

Gur+Parsad

Gur means Guru,
Parsad means the thing which is betowed,

"Gurparsad-Jap" means: When somebody want's to chant the name of "God" -- this will be bestowed by guru, or this will be given to you by guru in the form of "Parsad"

"Satshriakal"


----------



## japjisahib04 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chinu said:


> Personal understanding is
> 
> Gur+Parsad
> 
> ...


 In my view Gur Prasad means paradigm of God.

Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------

